# Flynn out 3-4 months after hip surgery



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> Wolves Jonny Flynn expected to be out 3-4 months after hip surgery next week, NBA sources tell Y! Sports. Missed summer league with injury.


SpearsNBAYahoo


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sucks for the Wolves.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Not. Good. 

Hopefully he's back close to 100 by the end of the year.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Looks like Telfair could see some back-up minutes behind Luke now, too bad Rubio did not come over this year, he would be looking at lots of minutes now.


----------

